# Spring Semester Retail Therapy



## monter (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a second year law student, and this semester has been hellish. It's mostly just one class that's bad - we're taking a case (a real one, a rape/murder of an 11 year old in July of 98) and working it through from arrest until trial. The other five students playing prosecutor with me all agree - we're going to come out of this class with post-traumatic stress disorder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I needed to cheer myself up. Here's my haul:

- 134 brush (I DID NOT REALIZE THIS WAS $52 UNTIL AFTER I GOT TO MY CAR HOLY CRAP)
- Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Deep (I'm really pasty, but it actually works for me as a bronzer!)
- Engraved powerpoint eye pencil
- Dazzle Lash in black
- Pincurl e/s
- Knight e/s
- Contrast e/s (all out of Top Knot, but Contrast looks to be a good dupe for it)
- Consume Me tricolor lipglass (she did this over Speed Dial for me (which I already have) and it looks lovelyyyy)
- Bare Canvas paint (I've been using prep+prime for a primer - which sometimes works and sometimes smears. Going to give paint a try on warmer/more humid days)
- Moon River mineralize blush from Grand Duos. My first highlighter, haha!

And I just bought Pink Fish and Nice Kitty last week, so... I think I'm done for a while!


----------



## n_c (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice haul! You'll love bare canvas paint.


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 26, 2009)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 26, 2009)

Your case sounds terribly tragic. Congrats (for being in law school and selecting such a challenging career).

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh wow. I'm sure you need a break after taking on such a heavy case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with your haul!


----------



## monter (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Your case sounds terribly tragic. Congrats (for being in law school and selecting such a challenging career).

Enjoy your haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It just gets worse - originally, a seven year old and an eight year old, boys, were charged with her murder. Eventually the charges were dropped against them and brought against a guy that had sexually assaulted three other young girls in her neighborhood.

In real life, he pled guilty so that the State would take the death penalty off the table. In class, we aren't allowed to plead out (though we've asked our prof this, many times, just to spare us the pain of this class haha).

Thanks for the congrats on both law and the haul.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice haul and congrats on being a law student! That sounds awesome and you'll be a great lawyer soon!


----------



## JStarJStar (May 5, 2009)

Hey Monter,
I think you deserved that haul!  Enjoy your summer, just one more year of school!


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

Nice haul! I lovvve Dazzle lash <3


----------



## stronqerx (May 7, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy! How exciting it must be to be in law school, congrats!


----------

